# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  >  How can I draw a Parabola in Excel? like y = x^2 + 3

## Max



----------


## Ron Coderre

Try this:

A2: -40
Select A2:A100

Edit|Fill|Series
Step Value 1...complete the series

B1: PlotData
B2: =A2^2+3
Copy/Paste that formula down through B100

Select B1:B100
Insert|Chart
Choose a line chart and follow the steps.

Does that help?

Regards,
Ron

----------


## Ron Coderre

Try this:

A2: -40
Select A2:A100

Edit|Fill|Series
Step Value 1...complete the series

B1: PlotData
B2: =A2^2+3
Copy/Paste that formula down through B100

Select B1:B100
Insert|Chart
Choose a line chart and follow the steps.

Does that help?

Regards,
Ron

----------


## Beege

Column A

A1 - Make it X
A2 - place a negative number, like -10 or-100
A3 - next number in sequence, like -9 or -99
select the two numbers, and drag down until your at 10 or 100

B - Make it Y
B2 put in formula, =A^2+3
Drag down to bottom of range

Graph with lines, or smooth lines. OK?

Beege

"Max" <Max@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:9B945CE4-B37F-477D-BCCD-608004ABF162@microsoft.com...
>

----------


## Max

No

I want to enter the formula and then excel must draw me a accurate parabola.
I don't to enter each point by itself.

Is it possible to do it like that?

----------


## Ron Coderre

Sorry about the multiple posts...the ExcelTip forum had issues.


***********
Regards,
Ron

XL2002, WinXP-Pro


"Ron Coderre" wrote:

>
> Try this:
>
> A2: -40
> Select A2:A100
>
> Edit|Fill|Series
> Step Value 1...complete the series
>
> B1: PlotData
> B2: =A2^2+3
> Copy/Paste that formula down through B100
>
> Select B1:B100
> Insert|Chart
> Choose a line chart and follow the steps.
>
> Does that help?
>
> Regards,
> Ron
>
>
> --
> Ron Coderre
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Ron Coderre's Profile: http://www.excelforum.com/member.php...o&userid=21419
> View this thread: http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...hreadid=521775
>
>

----------


## Richard Buttrey

On Mon, 13 Mar 2006 09:11:29 -0800, Max
<Max@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote:

>No
>
>I want to enter the formula and then excel must draw me a accurate parabola.
>I don't to enter each point by itself.
>
>Is it possible to do it like that?
>

One way or another you are going to have to create a range of x values
for the formula to evaluate and chart.

Probably the nearest you can get is to specify the formula and the
upper and lower bounds of an x range, then have a macro go off and
generate the data and chart it.

Rgds

__
Richard Buttrey
Grappenhall, Cheshire, UK
__________________________

----------


## Mike Middleton

Max  -

http://www.tushar-mehta.com/excel/so...ger/index.html

-  Mike
www.mikemiddleton.com

"Max" <Max@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:941466DE-C314-4A53-BDDF-C0119EE5B696@microsoft.com...
> No
>
> I want to enter the formula and then excel must draw me a accurate
> parabola.
> I don't to enter each point by itself.
>
> Is it possible to do it like that?

----------

